# Kernel Panic after kernel upgrade[solved]

## cobralgato

hi there! i upgraded the kernel ... to gentoo-sources 2.6.16-r7 , compiled and made the modules and all that. I also changed the grub.conf which now says :

title Gent00

root (hd0,8 )

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.16-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda9

boot

and i get a message at boot :

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda9" or unknown-block(3,9)

Please apend a correct "root=" boot option

Kernel-panic -not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,9)

what have i done wrong?

thanks!Last edited by cobralgato on Mon Mar 12, 2007 2:46 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## TheRAt

it seems like you have either specified an incorrect partition as your root partition, or not compiled in the appropriate filesystem or device drivers into your kernel..

----------

## cobralgato

that's the right partition so the frist option is out , now the second one .... i use reiserfs and here is my config :

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

whats next ?

----------

## Strowi

hi,

do you have an extra boot-partition or just 1 /?

----------

## cobralgato

no i dont have a separate boot partition , the boot folder is in /

----------

## Strowi

well... that is the reason... easiest way would be to create a extra boot-partition.

But there are other solutions to it... you can mount the reiserfs with the notail-option, but i have no clue how to pass this as kernel-parameter (maybe just add "notail" to the grub-line).

I also found these:

http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-faq.html#q11

http://lists.progeny.com/archive/progeny-debian/200110/msg00007.html

google may find more...

----------

## cobralgato

but i'v allways used only one partition and boot always lived in /  ....  there must be something else  .. it was working before ..

----------

## mirojira

When I upgrade kernel, I configure my lilo.conf so that I am able to boot both old kernel and the new one. After everything works I cancel the old kernel. Are you able to boot old kernel?

----------

## cobralgato

yes the old kernel works fine ...

----------

## MCSpan20

I'm also getting this exact error when I performed an upgrade to kernel 2.6.17

I do have a seperate boot partition, here is my grub.conf:

```

# For booting Gentoo Linux

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.15-r1

root (hd0,0)

kernel /gentoo-2.6.15-r1 root=/dev/hda3

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.17

root (hd0,0)

kernel /gentoo-2.6.17 root=/dev/hda3

```

I can still boot into 2.6.15-r1 but not 2.6.17

And again, same exact error that cobralgato is getting...   :Confused: 

----------

## boldaire

Well, same problem for me this morning: kernel 2.6.17 emerged, configured, installed; grub to find the kernel.

The root filesystem is ext3 and it this fs is compiled in the kernel.

But I get the get kernel panic with "/dev/hda6 unknown file system"!

So there seems to be a real problem!

Jean

----------

## boldaire

 *boldaire wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  "/dev/hda6 unknown file system"!
> 
> 

 

Very bad report!! Sorry for those who read that  :Confused: 

The kernel panic message I get is in fact identical to the first one reported in this topic, only the partition numbers differ.

Still in need of a solution...

cheers,

----------

## slezak

Hello, I have the same problem with 2.6.17... How did you solved the problem?

Thanks a lot. Martin

I have serial ata disk, core duo proc.

Can you help me?Last edited by slezak on Tue Sep 12, 2006 12:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guru369

Same issue here.. Please help!!!!

----------

## René1983

Same problem here, got exactly the same error. Tried to install my system three times but still the same problem. Using:

- 2.6.17 kernel

- All EXT3 partition (with ext3 support in kernel)

- ATA-configuration (also in kernel)

- Athlon 2800+

Is there anybody who has a solution for this problem? I had linux on this system many times before, but never had this problem.

Thnx in advance

----------

## wynn

slezak: "I have serial ata disk, core duo proc."

The current kernel 2.6.17 doesn't have complete support for either the JMicron JMB360 chipset nor the Intel ICH8 one.

Here are some threads which provide advice and help for this. One of the threads offers a LiveCD with an updated kernel which does support these chipsets:

Experimental & final release (GentooCD with JMicron-supp.)

Intel Core 2 system woes (JMicron, JMB363 and other...)

Roundup: Kernel with JMicron support (JMB363, 361, 360, 36x)

New Dual Core build

JMB363 PCI Express to 2*SATA II and 1*PATA Host Controller

----------

